# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Em cần xin file hoa sen như hình làm vách cnc sll

## khuongduy94

Mọi người ai có cho em xin file corel hay file vẽ hoa sen như hình này để em cắt vách cnc làm đồ sll nha, mong mn giúp em

----------


## suu_tam

Có hình chụp thằng tưng này thì đăng lên mạng thuê 50k là khối người vẽ cho.

----------


## khuongduy94

up lên trang nào bác, em cũng hỏi nhiều fanpage r nhưng k thấy tl

----------


## Diyodira

một ông thì hỏi xin đề làm sll, một ông thì ra giá 50k, vậy nên ae họ đi bán muối hết chơn còn ai mà tl, bán muối sướng hơn nhiều chứ?

nhiều lúc thấy người vn kỳ kỳ sao ấy.

----------

truongkiet

----------


## truongkiet

đồ làm sll mà đi xin thì bó tay

----------


## suu_tam

Bác vào facebook gõ tìm ra hàng chụp group về cnc gỗ. Trong đó bác hoàn toàn có thể thuê vẽ 2D cái theo cái ảnh đó với giá 50k. Còn chắc chắn nếu 100k thì tranh nhau nhận.

----------

